
Beyond the Business Case for Diversity in Tech: A Moral Argument - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/08/12/diversity-moral-justification/#.WY869LNMQMw.hackernews
======
Edmond
I think companies make the business case simply because it is so much easier
to do. If you make it a moral issue then you open yourself up to accusations
of not putting your shareholders interest first.

One would think moral arguments would hold much stronger sway but
unfortunately when it comes to issues of gender/race/sexual orientation that
is not always the case.

------
Mz
For me, this is unreadable due to formatting issues. The text is cut off on
the left side on my tablet.

